# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Сегодня будет представлен новый iPhone

## SDA

Сегодня на конференции Apple WWDC в Сан-Франциско ожидается анонс iPhone нового поколения, который, как и все предыдущие смартфоны Apple, будет представлен главным исполнительным директором Apple Стивом Джобсом (Steve Jobs). Вероятность презентации высока вследствие того, что смартфоны двух предыдущих поколений также были представлены на WWDC, а рыночный цикл iPhone составляет 1 год. Конференция начнется в 10:00 по местному времени или в 21:00 по московскому времени. 

Как ожидается, iPhone 4G будет оснащен дисплеем с более высоким разрешением, фронтальной камерой для видеозвонков, светодиодной вспышкой, удвоенным объемом флэш-памяти и, наряду с черным, выпускаться в полностью белом корпусе. Новый аппарат будет работать под управлением операционной системы iPhone OS 4.0, и одновременно с его запуском в продажу обновить версию прошивки до 4.0 смогут владельцы iPhone 3GS. 

Указывают на грядущий анонс iPhone четвертого поколения и некоторые движения в компании AT&T, которая занимается его продажей в США. В частности, оператор готовится к анонсу новых тарифных планов для пользователей iPhone, которые, как ожидается, подстегнут продажи новой модели. Кроме того, сеть магазинов Wal-Mart снизила стоимость iPhone 3G, складские запасы которого почти закончились. Предполагается, что после выхода нового iPhone место iPhone 3G 8 ГБ займет 16-гигабайтовый 3GS, цена которого будет снижена. 

http://cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2010/06/07/394701

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

В списке потенциальных сюрпризов и неожиданностей сегодняшней презентации фигурируют кроме нового поколения Apple iPhone, абсолютно новая приставка Apple TV и запуск соответствующих сервисов, переход на бесплатный MobileMe, новые модели MacBook Air и Mac Pro, пятая версия браузера Safari и дальше в зависимости от вашей фантазии.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Чтобы посмотреть трансляцию WWDC-2010 на русском языке, зайдите в 9 вечера на iPhones.ru.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

*Apple iPhone 4 официально представлен*


На мероприятии WWDC 2010 Стив Джобс (Steve Jobs), сооснователь и глава Apple, рассказал о четвертом поколении iPhone.

Устройство было решено назвать просто и незатейливо – iPhone 4. Размер экрана оставлен без изменений, те же 3.5 дюйма, а вот разрешение значительно подняли до 960x640 при контрасте 800:1. У трех предыдущих моделей использовался LCD-дисплей на 480x320, что в четыре раза ниже. Таким образом, получена разрешающая способность 326 пикселей на дюйм, что является рекордным на рынке.


Еще одним новшеством стало уменьшение толщины до 9.3 мм, что почти на 24% меньше, чем у iPhone 3GS. Стив Джобс отметил, что это «самый тонкий смартфон на планете». Для этого потребовалось провести редизайн рамки устройства, так что обнаруженный в апреле прототип телефона, фотографии которого распространились в Интернете, оказался идентичным анонсированному сейчас. Тем не менее, прочный стальной окантовок со скругленными углами сохранен и является основным структурным элементом телефона. Регулятор громкости с переключателем для отключения звука расположены слева, как и на более ранних моделях, но немного изменены. Слот для карты 3G micro-SIM смещен с верха на правую сторону. И стоит отметить, что обычные SIM-карты не подойдут для телефона.


Новый iPhone 4 является пятидиапазонным устройством и поддерживает стандарты UMTS 1, UTMS 2, UTMS V, UTMS VI и UMTS VIII для совместимости с 3G. Также реализованы Bluetooth, GPS и Wi-Fi 802.11n. Что касается начинки, то произошел апгрейд процессора до того же чипа, что используется в iPad: 45 нм Apple A4 на 1 ГГц на базе ARM вместо 65 нм ARM Cortex A8 на 600 МГц у iPhone 3GS. Объем оперативной памяти во время презентации не уточнялся, но по слухам он должен быть увеличен с 256 Мбайт до 512 Мбайт.

Любителей игр порадует трехосевой гироскоп в дополнении к акселерометру. Используя данные два сенсора устройство, способно отслеживать движение по шести осям, как например в PlayStation 3 SIXAXIS Wireless Controller . Разрешение камеры увеличено до пяти мегапикселей и интегрирована LED-вспышка, которая работает не только при фотографировании, но и при съемке видео. В приложение iOS 4 для камеры реализован пятикратный цифровой зум и возможность управления фокусировкой по нажатию на экран. В итоге мы получаем возможность съемки HD-видео с разрешением 720p (1280x720) на 30 FPS, как у HTC Incredible и HTC EVO 4G.

Ситуация с аккумулятором значительно улучшилась. Благодаря более емкой батарее, iPhone 4 способен воспроизводить видео 10 часов, 40 часов музыку, 6 часов находиться онлайн при использовании 3G и 10 часов по Wi-Fi. Джобс также объявил, что телефон будет доступен в черном или белом исполнении с емкостью 16 Гбайт или 32 Гбайт на тех же чипах NAND флэш чипах производства Toshiba, так что ожидаемой версии на 64 Гбайт не предвидится.

Стоимость iPhone 4 16 Гбайт в США составит $199, а iPhone 4 32 Гбайт – $299. Выход смартфона состоится 24 июня 2010 года, а предварительные заказы начнут обрабатываться с 21 июня. Полную спецификацию устройства можно посмотреть здесь.

xard.ru

----------

